# Koiteich anlegen. wie ?



## Haiflyer (6. Apr. 2005)

hi

also bin absoluter gartenbauneuling. wir ham zur Zeit einen teich von ca 1m tiefe und 3,50 im durchmesser. ca. da sind momentan 2 kois drin und viele viele goldfische. 
jetzt mein vorhaben

ich hab mein interesse an den kois entdeckt und nun möchte ich mehr und größere. da ich aber den tieren das nicht zumuten möchte in dem teich muss ein neuer her.

ich hab leider keine ahnung wie groß die dimensionen sein müssen. also tiefe größe etc.  mäöchte 5-10 kois am ende von ca 15-maximal 35 cm länge. haben. also mittelgroße.

wie berechnet man die folie ? was is zu beachten ? genrell tipps ?

bin für alles dankbar. 

ich sag mal so. der neue teich sollte also ca 1,20 tief sein.2,5-3m breit und in etwa 4,5 -5m lang. 

vielen dank

ciao Lucas


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Apr. 2005)

geplant wäre auch eine steilwand für die kois und darüber ein kleiner bachlauf oder wasserfall. was haltet ihr von der idee ??? gibts zufällig kostenlose kleine gartenbauprogramme zum teichbau und der gestaltung ?


----------



## graubart48 (6. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Lucas,
schau doch mal bei Naturagart.de nach. Da kannst du über den Teichbau schon mal ne ganze Menge lesen. Ausserdem kann man sich den Katalog kostenlos schicken lassen. ( Ich finde, da steht ne ganze Menge drin) Zu Koi kann ich nichts sagen. *lach* bin selber am überlegen ob ich mir welche anschaffe oder nicht.
schönen Gruß
Erwin
www.dorwin.q27.de


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Apr. 2005)

hi vielen dank. weist du vielleicht ne formel für die folie ?


----------



## Thorsten (6. Apr. 2005)

Hi Lucas,

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen bei uns ....

immer langsam   ...es kommen bestimmt auch noch ein paar gute Ratschläge hier, bin ich mir sicher   

Aber hier mal ein Link...dann kannste die Folie schonmal berechnen .


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Apr. 2005)

hi

vielen dank für die willkommensgrüße. fühl mich bisher sehr wohl hier. wie gesagt mir liegt das sehr am herzen das meine kleinen es hinterher sehr gut haben. danke für den link.

ciao Lucas


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Apr. 2005)

oah der link is super. vielen dank.
wie genau isser ? also kann man ihm trauen das ich auch den gewünschten teich bekommen mit den maßen


----------



## bonsai (7. Apr. 2005)

Vorsicht, Koi macht süchtig!!!!!!!

Im Ernst, wenn Du viel Freude an diesen herrlichen Tieren haben willst, dann baue nicht gleich drauf los, sondern mach Dich vorher umfassend sachkundig - gibt hier ja Profis im Forum, muss ja nicht jeder alle Fehler wiederholen. 
Nur wenn die Haltungsbedingungen stimmen, bleibt die Freude, Fehler kosten dein Geld und den Koi die Gesundheit oder das Leben.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Apr. 2005)

ja das koi süchtig macht das hab ich echt gemerkt. stimmt echt.
hab da noch n problem. die 2 die jetzt im teich sind wo tu ich die solang hin wie ich den neuen bau ? also ne woche brauch ich ja mindestens oder ?
dimensionen hab ich mir noch keine überlegt. regnet momentan daher kann ihc den garten leider ned ausmessen.
was für tips und haltungsbedingungen muss ich denn unbedingt beachten. außer einer tiefe von 1,40 ca ???
am besten noch ne heizung im teich ? 
filter ? und was für planzen am besten in einen koiteich ? will ja nicht das alles zuwuchert. so isses jetzt


----------



## lars (7. Apr. 2005)

in einer woche einen teich bauen ???
ich glaube du gehst von den falschen grundvoraussetzungen aus ........

gruß lars


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Apr. 2005)

ich red nicht davon das er dann fertig steht und blüht und fische drin sind. ich mein mit den ausgrabungen und dem folie verlegen.
hab jetzt mal so ca die dimensionen. ca 5m lang und 3m breit. auf 1,4m wassertiefe. geht das so ? mir würd er so sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## olafkoi (7. Apr. 2005)

Hi Haiflyer

Wilkommen im Forum

Ich geb dir mal einen Link zum lesen [web:759cbef885]http://www.koi-discount-hamburg.de/Der_Koi/Teichbau/teichbau.html[/web:759cbef885]

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Jürgen (7. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Lucas,

mit deinen bisherigen Maßen kommst du auf ein Wasservolumen von ca. 10 Kubikmeter. Sicher ausreichend um auch ein paar größere Fische wie Koi darin zu halten.

Es gibt für dich jede Menge zu beachten und mindestens genauso viel kannst du dabei auch falsch machen. Als erstes musst du dich einmal entscheiden auf welche Weise dein Teich funktionieren soll. Möchtest du mehr auf Technik vertrauen oder tendierst du eher zu sich weitesgehend selbst regulierende Mechanismen, wobei hier einige Einschränkungen, z.B. bei der Höhe des Fischbesatzes, hinzunehmen sind. 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Apr. 2005)

hi

also der link is super . vielen dank.
also wie gesagt hatte so mit 5-8 fischen gerechnet. zwischen 15 und 30cm MAXIMUM.
also es soll ne pumpe mit filter rein und eventuell so ein belüfter. was brauch ich noch ? is ne heizung zwiungend nozwendig ? 
momentan is der teich recht naturbelassen. sprich .trübes wasser. paar algen etc.


----------



## bonsai (8. Apr. 2005)

5-8 Stück, 15-30 cm MAXIMUM
Bist Du sicher, dass Du von Koi schreibst, die halten nicht auf Befehl auf zu wachsen.
Bei dieser Besatzdichte auf 10qm Teichinhalt musst Du ein verdammt gut funktionierendes Gesamtsystem herrichten.
Übereil nichts, Koi gibt es sicher auch noch im nächsten Jahr zu kaufen, die Fehler die Du bei einer übereilten Planung machst, sind später nicht oder häufig nur mit großem Aufwand zu beheben.
In diesem Forum findest Du sicherlich an den verschiedensten Stellen Nützliches für Dich und wenn die ersten Planung dann steht, mach ne Skizze und schmeiß sie hier rein.
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Apr. 2005)

ich dachte die passen sich dem teich an ? oder kann es sein das sie in 10 jahren oder so 40 cm oder 50cm ham ? also wachsen die ständig weiter ?
uih das wusst ich nicht. wieder was gelernt. dann nur 5-6 15-20cm fische. das sollte reichen. zumindest so das sie einen kleinen schwarm bilden weil es ja keine einzelgänger sind.

ähm blöde frage. hab heut beim füttern 2 weiße kleine entdeckt. grad so fingerlang. wie gesagt außer der 2kois. ebenfalls weis rot hat es in dem teich nichts außer goldfische. nur diese 2 jungtiere sind komplett weis. könnten das kois sein ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

kein Fisch paßt sich der Teichgröße an, egal was von Fischverkäufern immer gesagt wird. Wachsen die Fische nicht hat das immer andere Ursachen, wie zuviel Fisch in zu wenig Wasser, kaum Futter, Streß, schlechte Wasserwerte. Normale Karpfen haben nach 4 Jahren etwa 40-50cm Länge erreicht, daher würde ich sagen das ein Koi etwa auch 10-15cm im Jahr wächst wenn er gut im Futter steht.

MfG Frank


----------

